# Lustige/Skurrile Screenshoots!



## Geige (3. November 2009)

Hey Leute,
Ich bin gerade den Ordner alter WAR Screenshoots durchgegangen
und da bin ich wieder auf einen gestoßen, welchen ich durchaus Skurril
fand:http://www.imgbox.de/?img=j6862z52.jpg

Man beachte wo ich stehe!
Ist aus dem Szenario: "Schlacht um Praag", wenn man sich fragt,
wie bin ich da hingekommen: 
Ich war gerade auf der Flucht vor einem wesntlich höherem und besser
ausgestattetem Auserwählten, kurz bevor ich starb sprang ich in der nähe des Gitters in 
die höhe und in diesem Moment gab mir der Auserwählte einen Nockback, welcher mich
innerhalb dieser Gitter katapultierte, mein erster Gedanke: Super ich bin nicht tot, aber
wie komm ich wieder raus!? Antwort gar nicht musste warten bis wir das Sz verloren hatten, da
mich auch keiner der Sorcs beachtete x.X


Habt ihr auch Lustige oder Skurrile Screens!?
Postet sie doch bitte mit kleiner Geschichte!

mfg
_Geige_


----------



## wiligut (3. November 2009)

In dem gleichen Käfig war ich auch schon gefangen. Nach ca. 5 Minuten "erbarmte" sich ein Ordie und hat mich gekillt. Allerdings konnte ich als Heiler trotzdem mithelfen, solange meine Gruppenmitglieder zu mir in die Nähe des Käfigs kamen.

Ich wurde auch schon mal auf die Laterne an der mittleren Flagge im selben Szenario gekickt. Da stand ich dann ne Zeitlang über dem Kampfgeschehen, wurde scheinbar von keinem Gegner wahrgenommen und konnte gut weiterheilen.

Mein skurilstes Bild in letzter Zeit war, als ein in einen Hirsch verwandelter Mitspieler in Hirschform blieb und so anschließend auf seinem Mount saß/stand. Mal gucken ob ich davon zu Hause nen Screenshot finde


----------



## Teal (6. November 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fast wie in 300... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hachja... Das war ein toller Bug. Der Bär im Widderpelz.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haben beim Hühnerzerg einen Ordi erlegt - und der hat auch gleich etwas gedroppt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gnoblar Genozid beim PQ-Farmen für die letzten Punkte des Zonenlocks.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willkommen im Grafikbug-Land! (kurz bevor meine GF8800 GT gestorben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Kommentar....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu auch nicht....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.... nein, das kommt nicht vom häufigen Nasepopeln!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter oben hat man halt eine bessere Aussicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaube den Bug(?!) gibt es immer noch. Manchmal wird man in diesem SZ in ein Huhn verwandelt. Killt der eigene KT in der Zeit Spieler, zählen die auch für einen selber. Bei mir gabs darum einen Titel für 10 (...?) getötete Spieler - als Huhn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neulich im RvR:
Orderspieler: "Der Auserkorene hat eine Quest! AUF IHN!"


----------



## XXI. (6. November 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Neulich im RvR:
> Orderspieler: "Der Auserkorene hat eine Quest! AUF IHN!"



Du spielst wieder auf Ere?

Btt: Hatte zwar schon verdammt viele lustige Momente, dachte aber nie daran die Print Taste zu drücken.


----------



## Geige (6. November 2009)

Lustige Sachen dabei, kommt schon sonst keiner mehr lustige Screens?


----------



## Teal (6. November 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Du spielst wieder auf Ere?
> 
> [...]


Manchmal schon. Gestern war z. B. ein wahnsinniges Orderaufgebot im RvR unterwegs (Elfen locked by Order, Imperium locked by Destro => Alle waren im Greenskin-Gebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Das ging ab, glaubt Ihr gar nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als ich off ging war die Order hier bei ~91%, müssten also noch den Zonenlock bekommen haben. Ob sie dann noch in der Unvermeidlichen Stadt waren, weiß ich leider nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Apropos Hauptstadt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier bin ich bei einer Altdorf-Belagerung von einer der NPC-Wachen unter die Stadt gekickt worden - und elendig im Nirgendwo krepiert. *hmpf


----------



## Drachk (6. November 2009)

Ein Screen mit dem Hirsch hab ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch ein alter Screen-Schatz. West Prag, ganz westlich auf der Map. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (7. November 2009)

unter der welt xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


haha rießen schulterschutz xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (7. November 2009)

den hab ich noch gefunden:
Ladescreen nur was da steht xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (7. November 2009)

Zeitlupen feuerbälle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim ersten Bild mach ich grad noch mehr Feuerbälle und der zweite zeigt sie schön von der seite...beim Aufkommen haben sie übrigens jeder schaden verursacht^^
schade das es auf das burgtor war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein spieler hätte sicher blöd dreingeschaut^^
(Zeitlupe deswegen weil sie sich nur ganz langsam vorwärts bewegt haben)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (7. November 2009)

Das sind Pfiffi und ich beim Gassi gehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier haben mich alle angestarrt, keine Ahnung warum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (7. November 2009)

BUH!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (8. November 2009)

War leider nur ein Anzeigebug. ;(


----------



## Rodney (11. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überragend, das hab ich auch dauernd.

Was ich nicht habe ist das Interface, kannst du mir die zusammestellung mal flüstern/irgendwie zukommen lassen?


----------



## Teal (11. November 2009)

Rodney schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Was ich nicht habe ist das Interface, kannst du mir die zusammestellung mal flüstern/irgendwie zukommen lassen?


Das komplette Paket hab ich hier releast. Leider ist das noch die alte Version von 1.3. Aktuell habe ich keine neue Version veröffentlicht, da in dem Pack noch 3 Addons fehlerhaft sind und ihre Position nicht zwischen den Sessions beibehalten. Wenn ich das Gefixt habe, gibts eine Update für 1.3.2 - versprochen!


----------



## Kakerlakchen (12. November 2009)

schon etwas älteres bild meiner maga und nem netten bluttsonn jung in schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (21. November 2009)

Ich hab hier auch einige schöne Screens




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (21. November 2009)

ging hier aber nicht um schöne screens, sondern skurile ^^


----------



## Rungor (21. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie hast du die animation des pferdes hinbekommen? O_O


----------



## AUTStevie (21. November 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> wie hast du die animation des pferdes hinbekommen? O_O



das frag ich mich auch


----------



## Thurgom (22. November 2009)

emoten (z.B. /burp) auf dem Pferd = diese Animation.

Abgesehen davon, wirklich schöne Screens. Da ist aber wirklich alles auf max. ingame und bei den Treibern, oder ?


----------



## Rungor (22. November 2009)

kk danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja ich schätze er hat alles auf max 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst würde das wohl nicht so aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (22. November 2009)

[attachment=9518:Tha_017.jpg]

Hier ich als Huhn auf meinem Wolf ;P

[attachment=9519:Tha_040.jpg]

Hier ich im Tal, nur was hält mein Schami in der Hand ?


----------



## Pymonte (22. November 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> emoten (z.B. /burp) auf dem Pferd = diese Animation.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, wirklich schöne Screens. Da ist aber wirklich alles auf max. ingame und bei den Treibern, oder ?



ja, so spiele ich aber auch^^

Und das emote war in diesem fall /scream (es gibt aber auch noch /stomp, was auch lustig ist auf dem Pferd)

@Skullzig viel schlimmer finde ich es, dass dein Gobbo ein Buch am Körper trägt. Das ist ja mal ungrün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (22. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> @Skullzig viel schlimmer finde ich es, dass dein Gobbo ein Buch am Körper trägt. Das ist ja mal ungrün
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso? Müssen Grünhäute nicht auch mal auf den Donnerbalken?


----------



## Pymonte (22. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Wieso? Müssen Grünhäute nicht auch mal auf den Donnerbalken?



naja, eher machen sie "das" dann in einer Grube und selbst lesen würden sie dort nicht, meistens, weil sie es einfach nicht können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KiloBravo (22. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XD nach den sieg über Karl kauert er die Ganze zeit XD


----------



## Omidas (22. November 2009)

Krame ich auch etwas im Ordner rum:

Etwas vom Exploring in War:

Endlose Spielwelt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Am Rande der Welt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alternative Wege nach UV gesucht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn man wieder mal unfreiwillig abtauchen muss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gibt es zwar nicht mehr so auf die Art. Range AoE Extrem übertrieben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da sollte eigentlich ein Keep zu sehen sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn es mal wieder schneller ist zu sterben als um zum Flugpunkt zu reiten: Jiiiiiipppppiiii:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (22. November 2009)

die letzten 3 fand ich richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (23. November 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Wenn es mal wieder schneller ist zu sterben als um zum Flugpunkt zu reiten: Jiiiiiipppppiiii:
> 
> ...


<3 das "Todestaxi" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (23. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> naja, eher machen sie "das" dann in einer Grube und selbst lesen würden sie dort nicht, meistens, weil sie es einfach nicht können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähm, ich meinte ja auch nicht, dass Grünhäute ein Buch zum Lesen mit aufs Plumpsklo nehmen sodern die Buchseiten als Wischtücher benutzen. Sorry für meine unzureichende Ausführung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ingame gibts glaube ich sogar von niedrigleveligen Zwergen einen grauen loot der vom Symbol her ein Buch sein könnte und den Namen "Stumpn Wischtücher" trägt.


----------



## Thurgom (23. November 2009)

KiloBravo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eure Pfeife genauso. Ah und gratz zum Kill... wurde auch langsam mal Zeit !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe hier noch etwas Nettes gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann mal eine Frage an die Destros, was ist eigentlich das hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab das früher nie mit meinem BO gesehen und nun ists zu spät um nochmal nachzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (11. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Und dann mal eine Frage an die Destros, was ist eigentlich das hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Frage, denn das hab ich noch nie gesehen. Und ich war schon überall in der UV. Hab ja ne Menge Zeit gehabt seit Release^^ Naja vielleicht such ich das Teil heute Abend mal, aber vielleicht ist das auch nur da wenn UV angegriffen wird.


----------



## Rungor (11. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Hab das früher nie mit meinem BO gesehen und nun ists zu spät um nochmal nachzuschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was ist denn mit deinem BO passiert?^^


----------



## Pymonte (11. Dezember 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> was ist denn mit deinem BO passiert?^^



Der hat sich mit Grumlok angelegt und seine eigene Horde gegründet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Offiziell habe ich ihn in der P'n'P Runde über die Klinge springen lassen und ihn bei WAR gelöscht, da ich ihn eh nicht wieder spielen werde (alle meine Freunde zocken Ordnung auf Drakenwald... ich also gezwungenermaßen auch^^)


----------



## Rungor (12. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Der hat sich mit Grumlok angelegt und seine eigene Horde gegründet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also bevor ich meinen 40er lösche stell ich lieber meinen acc auf ebay und kauf mir dann warhammer nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: hab das wort offiziel überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daraus schlussfolgere ich das du ihn doch nicht gelöscht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ok, hab das komische teil in der UV gefunden. es ist links vom Reittierhändlerplatz. Aber was es damit aufsich hat weiß ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## Pymonte (12. Dezember 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> also bevor ich meinen 40er lösche stell ich lieber meinen acc auf ebay und kauf mir dann warhammer nochmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



doch der Char ist gelöscht, da ich ihn eh nicht mehr Spiele. Hat mir aber auch nicht mehr so viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Lexxer240 (13. Dezember 2009)

Also bevor hier keiner mehr was macht......
[attachment=9616:Wallsniper_005.jpg]






finds geil^^


----------



## Kranak90 (14. Dezember 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> Also bevor hier keiner mehr was macht......
> [attachment=9616:Wallsniper_005.jpg]
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm interessant...könntest im Zirkus ne Menge Geld verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer schön anzusehen was die eigenen Gildenkollegen treiben^^


----------



## Lexxer240 (14. Dezember 2009)

xD warum...das war noch die Zeit der Squiggeheimwaffe ^^.......und naja wen das ding wieder rumbugt^^


----------



## Kranak90 (15. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich müsste sich der Rücken vom Wolf bis zum Boden durchbiegen bei dem Gewicht das er tragen muss^^


----------



## C0ntra (15. Dezember 2009)

Nehmt mal eine Standarte in die Hand und geht ins RvR Gebiet eines niedrigeren Tiers, ihr werden zum Huhn, ist ja klar, aber was das Huhn mit der Standarte macht bzw. wie es sie trägt, fand ich witzig.
Ich hoffe nur das war nicht einmalig bei mir gestern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (15. Dezember 2009)

ich war mir sicher, daß ich davon einen Screenshot hab aber muss mich wohl getäuscht haben aber apropos Hühner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fredez (15. Dezember 2009)

riese^^

[attachment=9625:Ottfried_020.jpg]


----------



## Meshugga (19. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (19. Dezember 2009)

Utgardios alter T1 Leecher, wusste schon immer, dass du ein Khorneanhänger bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meshugga (19. Dezember 2009)

gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (21. Dezember 2009)

Wo steht dieses Khorne Symbol? Hab eigentlich gedacht das ich schon überall war, aber ich finde immer öfter Sachen die mir vorher nicht aufgefallen sind.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (21. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere steht das Symbol am Rande eines Sees im PVE Gebiet T2 Ostland.
Ich vermute 17x21..


----------



## Barondil (21. Dezember 2009)

> xD warum...das war noch die Zeit der Squiggeheimwaffe ^^.......und naja wen das ding wieder rumbugt^^



Pah Squiggeheimwaffe... Die Ordnung hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt was besseres auf Lager! Wir hatten nämlich die Gyrokopterschweine. Natürlich waren die Tiere mit Schweinegrippe infiziert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die tödlichere Variante waren dann berittene Schweine auf Greifen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (22. Dezember 2009)

Das Roflcoper Schwein ist ja mal Ultrageil xD Ich muss nachher unbedingt gucken ob ich auch nen tollen Screen hab^^


----------



## Teal (22. Dezember 2009)

Roflcopter-Schwein? Made my day! Sehr geiler Screen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (22. Dezember 2009)

So jetzt bin ich auch mal an der Reihe.


Schicke Schultern:

[attachment=9667:Kranak_M_094.jpg]

Kerze mal anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=9668:Kranak_161.jpg]


----------



## Teal (23. Dezember 2009)

Yay! "Star Wars"-Schultern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sehr schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

